# NZ National Dog Show -Wee Brag !



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Sooo, Thursday morning we started the NZ NDS, agility, obedience and breed!

Today was Non-Sporting group breeds.

I handled a beautiful black miniature poodle "spencer" in the ring today, and of 17 miniatures entered..

*WE GOT BEST OF BREED!!!* 

it was under a Swedish Judge (I think) ...

haha, so pleased.

Group judging is tomorrow, so wish us luck!


Also got some placings in Agility with Saffy !
will add pictures and videos later.. etc.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

What Jak failed to mention is that yes he placed in agility, but he got 3rd, with Saffy, in a class of _50-60_ dogs! With a mere second between him and 1st place, they had an amazing run! Also got a 5th and something else?? All still very impressive anyway!!!! 

Paris' litter sister got RUBOB in the standard poodles too, so YAY! hehehe

I can't wait to see the pics, ohhh I wish I was there with them!!! Next year!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Yes, lol..

I got 3rd in Jumpers C1 (1.5 seconds difference from 1st)
5th in Jumpers C2 ( less than a second between 2nd to 4th)
6th in Novice 2 (Can't remember the times here! )

Yes! Paris' sister got RUBOB !
An absolutely humungous standard poodle dog got BOB.
There were two bitches, Paris' sister, Lottie, and a Voila Puppy Bitch, so a very nice win for Lottie!

Lottie will be in for Open of Group, so I'll be able to get some ring pics of her, sadly, my camera battery died just as the dogs finished... so I'll be able to get some of the bitches!

But here is a video of the voila bitch I managed to get at the Prelude Show, she went BOB there.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

:rock:

Thats great Jak! What a large group to place that well......fabulous! I cannot wait to see your work!

*I am always waiting to hear your critiques in the agility threads HINT HINT!! Would love for you to share more  You are such a talented young man!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Jak that is AMAZING!!!!! I'm so proud of you. And to do so well at agility too? You must be over the moon! Oh but.... BTW...... in Poodles it is a BOV win unless you go BOB at a Poodle Specialty.  

Best of luck in Group!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Big Congratulations Jak! Way to clean up on the day 
I would love love love to see you and Saffy doing your agility runs. Love to watch a handler that is smooth with their dog!
Best Wishes and Best of Luck in the group rings!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks everyone.... group starts in about 2 hrs .. haha, still need to iron my shirt, and polish my shoes ... lol

I have some Agility videos I will have to upload ! With the agility, we now just need to refine things, and build a little speed, to boost our time. I am quite pleased with how we are going, considering about 70% of agility here, is Border Collies, or Border Collie crosses, of which most are extremely fast and agile, so it's great to have Saffy, the fluffy white poodle beating them ! haha.

It was also quite a laugh, because just as I won Best of Breed, someone came and told me that I had about 2 minutes to get out there with Saffy... I ran to the other side of the arena to get Saffy, grabbed a handful of gummi bears, and my agility shoes, and had to run the course in my pinstripe pants and waistcoat hahaaha.. 

Oh, in NZ, it is Best of Breed, regardless of variety here in NZ. You cannot interbreed them, so they are considered their own breed here! But thanks for confirming that for me in the US, I was unsure if that was how it worked there


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

jak said:


> I have some Agility videos I will have to upload ! With the agility, we now just need to refine things, and build a little speed, to boost our time. I am quite pleased with how we are going, considering about 70% of agility here, is Border Collies, or Border Collie crosses, of which most are extremely fast and agile, so it's great to have Saffy, the fluffy white poodle beating them ! haha.


ROCK ON! 






> It was also quite a laugh, because just as I won Best of Breed, someone came and told me that I had about 2 minutes to get out there with Saffy... I ran to the other side of the arena to get Saffy, grabbed a handful of gummi bears, and my agility shoes, and had to run the course in my pinstripe pants and waistcoat hahaaha..


I'm sure you looked dashing. Literally. 



> Oh, in NZ, it is Best of Breed, regardless of variety here in NZ. You cannot interbreed them, so they are considered their own breed here! But thanks for confirming that for me in the US, I was unsure if that was how it worked there


Wait does that mean if your Mini goes oversized you can then only breed it to a Standard? :nono:


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

cbrand said:


> Wait does that mean if your Mini goes oversized you can then only breed it to a Standard? :nono:


In the UK the size registers are separate and closed - a toy poodle can only be registered as a toy if both parents are in the toy register, and the same for the other sizes. Don't know if it is the same in NZ.


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

That's it Jak, pack your bags and Pin striped pants I need you over here in the US!!!!! What wonderful news, you should be very proud of Saffy and also your very impressive breed win. Looking forward to seeing the videos of one of our favorite girls!


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

WOOHOOO!!!!! So happy for you!!!!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

*YAAAAAAAAHOOOOOOOOOO !!!!!!!!! *LOL 

*MAJOR CONGRATS JAK !!!!! : ))))*

This is *how* (open the link ; ) happy I am for you : ))))) !!!!

I Am A Gummy Bear - Long English Version on Yahoo!7 Video


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks everyone  Just staying with Spencer's owner for the night, and then catching the ferry across the island, and then a long drive home... hehehe, but we get to take a miniature poodle puppy with us ! not for me, but for a woman near my city who does obedience, and actually has Obedience Grand Champion on her other miniature poodle!

Didn't get anything for group, in fact no poodles did... but we were short listed in group, only 6 of us were, so we were in the running. The group winner, Dalmatian, ended up BIS too!

Re: Oversize poodles... Yes, if a mini goes oversized.. it is still a mini. A mini here can only be from registered minis, toys from toys.. if it goes oversize.. you don't show it, or hope the judge doesn't mind.. or don't breed it.

Once I am home and sorted... I will upload pics and videos ...

But until then, here is the BOB photo !!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Big congrats you are doing a great job handling and doing agility with Saffy.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

CONGRATS! Well done!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sounds like you had an excellent weekend - congratulations!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

You hear that sound, Jak? Wait, wait for it, it's got a long way to travel, from New Jersey, USA to NZ. You see I'm actually sitting here in another hemisphere applauding your incredible wins!! And some people think today's youth can't cut it, humph! You are definitely a member of the "winning generation"! So nice to know poodles will be in such great hands and care for decades and decades and decades to come. Many congratulations on your many successes!! You sure are one inspiring young man.


----------

